# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ đục, phay, mài, bóc tách IC điện thoại bằng máy CNC

## quyetchi90

*Dongdomobile.vn* cung cấp dịch vụ *đục IC*, *phay IC*, *mài IC*, *bóc tách IC* cho tất cả các loại IC trên tất cả các dòng điện thoại bằng công nghệ máy CNC cho anh em thợ với thời gian nhanh nhất và giá cạnh tranh nhất.*Không tác động bằng nhiệt, cực kỳ an toàn cho main, cho độ chính xác cực cao, không mất chân, không chạm main và linh kiện trên main*

_Áp dụng cho tất cả các loại IC trên điện thoại Iphone, Samsung, LG, Sony, HTC.....và các loại máy tính bảng, ipad....__Giá :  100k (Tất cả các loại IC - Số lượng liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất )_
_Thông tin liên hệ : 
Trung tâm điện tử viễn thông Đông Đô
Đ/C : 114 Tân Mai, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội_ 
_Điện thoại : 0913539739_
_Yahoo : dongdoelec1999@yahoo.com
Website : http://dongdomobile.vn/_
_

_

----------

